# LED lighting strips, continuous line of light



## icedawg (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm purchasing an unfinished condo, and planning on having some LED lighting strips installed. I'm going to be asking the electrician to do it, but wanted some advice on what to ask for so that I get what I want.

In one room I'm planning on having LED light strips in the floor around the perimeter of the room (hardwood floor), and I'd like them to shine as a continuous line of light (instead of showing individual bulbs). I'd like it to be fairly bright (with ability to dim), but won't be using that as the main source of light in the room. Probably just solid white in terms of colour. I was looking at enclosed mounting products that would go flush into the floor, and found some by a company called Klus that looked nice (aluminum, some with frosted filters that may help create the illusion of a continuous line of light, and shallow so a groove wouldn't have to be too deep in the floor). 

I'm also planning on having an alcove installed in the ceiling, and was thinking of running LED lighting strips up there as well. I'd probably just want to keep them blue for colour, and they'd just be to add ambiance and not provide a dominant room light. The LEDs would sit on the alcove and point towards the ceiling, so that they would not be visible. I don't know if I'd need another aluminum mounting brace with a frosted filter on them as well to create the illusion of a continuous line of light, or if I could just tape them on the alcove as bare strings.

So far as the actual LEDs themselves, I see Klus sells them too, but they don't mention the ability to integrate into any smart home system. I'm also planning on having a sound system and the thermostat all controlled by a smart home system, and was hoping to control the LED lights there too, or at least, the ones on the ceiling. I looked at the Philips Hue Lightstrip Plus LED lights, but wasn't sure if the bulbs were close enough to actually create a continuous line of light appearance, especially if mounted into the floor. I read that the Philips Hue Lightstrip Plus has 18 clusters of LEDs every meter, whereas the strips offered at Klus have 60 or 120 LEDs every meter. Plus I don't know if I can stick the Philips strips into an enclosed mounting brace and expect the same advertised LED life.

Another problem is I don't know if many light strips can bend at 90 degree angles to go around the room. I see the Philips can. Plus, it's a big room. The Philips ones say one system accommodates a maximum of 10 m. This particularly room is at least 10 m long, so I'd probably need at least 30 m of LED lights for each of the floor and the ceiling.

Other than that, I'm planning on running some LED lights in the kitchen as well, either under or above the cabinets. I haven't decided on colour for those, but again I'm looking to create the impression of a continuous line of light.

Well, if anyone has any experience with any of this, I'd appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## CuriousOne (Sep 24, 2016)

As far as I know, there are no LED strips on market, which look like one, continious line of light. You have two choices - either use EL strip (expensive, not that bright), or use blue led strip + remote phosphor, also not cheap.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 24, 2016)

You could better approximate this effect you are seeking with linear COB LED modules. Superbrightleds sells them in up to 1m lengths that draw a little under 14W per meter (570mA at 24V DC), available in 5500K (cool white) or 3200K (described as warm white but probably more of a neutral white). You'll probably need some sort of diffusion to deal with the gaps between modules.

I can't speak to the quality of these units as I've never used them - just discovered them searching for "linear COB LED". 14W over a meter of pretty minimal housing might demand some additional heatsinking.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 24, 2016)

For sole lighting strips are not that bright. More so accent lighting. Next, you need to find a diffuser to help make it look like "one" light. Some sorta translucent tube I envision. Yes, some, can bend. In fact, you can tie them in a knot. You also need to be aware of powering them. So a power supply is in order. I suggest you buy one of those cheap 5 meter kits and see what it's all about. Then you can go from there.


----------



## angerdan (Dec 26, 2016)

icedawg said:


> I'm also planning on having a sound system and the thermostat all controlled by a smart home system, and was hoping to control the LED lights there too, or at least, the ones on the ceiling.
> I looked at the Philips Hue Lightstrip Plus LED lights, but wasn't sure if the bulbs were close enough to actually create a continuous line of light appearance, especially if mounted into the floor. I read that the Philips Hue Lightstrip Plus has 18 clusters of LEDs every meter, whereas the strips offered at Klus have 60 or 120 LEDs every meter.
> Plus I don't know if I can stick the Philips strips into an enclosed mounting brace and expect the same advertised LED life.
> 
> Another problem is I don't know if many light strips can bend at 90 degree angles to go around the room. I see the Philips can. Plus, it's a big room. The Philips ones say one system accommodates a maximum of 10 m. This particularly room is at least 10 m long, so I'd probably need at least 30 m of LED lights for each of the floor and the ceiling.



I own the Philips Hue Lightstrip Plus. The 18 LEDs/m are sufficent for creating a continuous line of light appeareance (starting from around 3cm distance).
If you want to use 30m, you would have to split up into pieces of 10m.

Or you try another system, but probably without controlling the LED light with smart home.
ledsmagazine.com/ugc/iif/2014/04/17/flexfire-leds-led-strip-lights-achieve-93-cri.html
flexfireleds.com/colorbright-hybrid-led-strip-light-amplifier/
flexfireleds.com/led-strip-light-kits/16-foot-hybrid-strip-light-kit/
leds.de/en/LED-strips-modules-oxid-oxid-oxid-oxid-oxid/MultiBar-LED-strip/Lumitronix-MultiBar-35-coldwhite.html


----------



## icedawg (Jul 16, 2017)

Tried to reply to this thread a week ago but my post never showed up. So, here's another go at it.

Has anyone tried the extrusions available at Richelieu? They promise a continuous line of light effect. Just wondering in anyone has had a good result with them.

https://www.richelieu.com/ca/en/cat...num-profile-5-8-recessed/1192827/sku-30145350


thanks


----------



## angerdan (Jul 18, 2017)

You will loose somewhat of the light from the used strips with it. 
But it should create a very continuos line of light.

Since there are no price information, you can compare here:
leds.de/en/Accessories/Accessories/
led-tech.de/en/Aluminium-Profiles/MultiLine-LED-Profile/MultiLine-profile-cover-FOCUS-LT-910_188_124.html


----------



## Agpp (Jul 18, 2017)

icedawg said:


> Tried to reply to this thread a week ago but my post never showed up. So, here's another go at it.
> 
> Has anyone tried the extrusions available at Richelieu? They promise a continuous line of light effect. Just wondering in anyone has had a good result with them.
> 
> ...


You should always use LED strips in alu profiles because of the heat. In the floor, you also need a special profile that's more robust as well as waterproof.
In your first post you mentioned Kluś...they have a floor profile and it's a superb choice, though certainly not the only one.
Kluś' led strips are well above average (though not as good as niviss f.e.), but somewhat pricey for what they offer. You can use your smart-home strips in a Kluś profile, no problem. Just make sure the LED density (LEDs per m) is high enough or else it won't be a line of light. I think the manufacturer specifies the required density.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 18, 2017)

if you using common strips with 5050\3528\..... leds. it makes little difference whether you mount them on AL profile, or on hardwood floor, i tried almost everything, they still degrade overtime, when ran none stop, using 12v PS. i had tried quite a few different strips as under cabinet lights, all faded after 6 month to a year. the only way to prolong their life is drive them at reduced current, you need to use 9-10v PS. even then they will still degrade, just not as fast, i had 2 type of strips in my kitchen same 3528 strips one cool white the other warm white, after about 2 years warm was still ok, but cool strip faded a lot, i wired 2 in series and used 20v laptop PS. stripe were always cool to the touch.
than about a year ago i removed strips and used large (50x94mm) cob leds, i mounted them on aluminum ruler from home depot, i drive them with only 350ma, vs rated 1A, i have 3, they are running 24\7, and do not heat up at all.


----------



## DIWdiver (Jul 18, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> You could better approximate this effect you are seeking with linear COB LED modules. Superbrightleds sells them in up to 1m lengths that draw a little under 14W per meter (570mA at 24V DC), available in 5500K (cool white) or 3200K (described as warm white but probably more of a neutral white). You'll probably need some sort of diffusion to deal with the gaps between modules.
> 
> I can't speak to the quality of these units as I've never used them - just discovered them searching for "linear COB LED". 14W over a meter of pretty minimal housing might demand some additional heatsinking.



14W/m, even at a very modest 80 lm/W is 1120 lm/m. That's the equivalent of a 75W bulb every meter. You'd have to dim that WAY down to turn it from daylight to accent light. I would think 1-3 W/m would be more appropriate. At that drive level, additional heatsinking would likely not be necessary.

If you plan to run these more than occasionally, I would recommend getting the best quality, name-brand components you can find. That applies to anything that's 'permanently' installed - LEDs, wires, connectors, power supplies (maybe), switches, etc. Cheapo LEDs are known for losing substantial output after thousands or even hundreds of hours of use, and I really doubt you'll be glad you saved two bucks on a connector or a PSA strip while you're tearing into your wall to replace it next year. Before embarking on any home improvement project, I like to think of what the results will be like in 5, 10, even 20 years.

Oh, and I would NOT consider SuperBrightLEDs to be a quality name-brand. I would definitely consider buying from them, just not for a permanent installation.


----------



## icedawg (Jul 23, 2017)

Agpp said:


> Kluś' led strips are well above average (though not as good as niviss f.e.), but somewhat pricey for what they offer. You can use your smart-home strips in a Kluś profile, no problem.



"niviss f.e. LED lights?" Google doesn't know what that is; it wants to know if I mean "NaviSafe"--and I don't think I do...?




DIWdiver said:


> If you plan to run these more than occasionally, I would recommend getting the best quality, name-brand components you can find.



How would I know whether what I'm buying is considered name brand? I imagine Klus is considered a name brand, but what else?

If possible, although not absolutely necessary, I'd like to find something more reasonably priced than Klus but that is basically name brand or name brand quality. I don't want something that's going to fade fast, and I definitely want that continuous line of light effect for the LED lights going into the floor with extrusions.


----------



## DIWdiver (Jul 29, 2017)

Top die makers are Epistar, Philips (Lumileds), Osram, Cree, Nichia, maybe a couple others.

Good lighting makers will use dies or chips from these few manufacturers. Unfortunately IDK much about strips. I'd say find what you suspect is good, and ask about it here before buying.


----------



## Keitho (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm in the middle of a similar home improvement project, but I'm doing it myself. I just received some high CRI strips from this source after reading recommendations in other threads: https://www.yujiintl.com/high-cri-led-lighting

The LED strips and diffusers are a total of about $8/ft, plus about $50 for a very good power supply, and another $25 for a wireless dimmer remote. Best of luck!


----------



## icedawg (Aug 9, 2017)

I found out the extrusions Richelieu sells are from LumenTruss (https://www.lumentruss.com/product/led-profiles/5350-alu/) which I guess would make them brand name. That extrusion requires 120 LEDs/m to facilitate the "continuous line of light" effect. I've been trying to find some good LED light strips that will meet that requirement. Anyone know anything about Trulux High Output Max LED lighting by American Lighting (http://www.americanlighting.com/high-output-max.html )? I don't know who makes the dies and couldn't find it on their site. But, it at least looks like a quality product and meets the needed criteria. Or if anyone has any other suggestions...


----------



## icedawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone have an opinion on these LED strip lights? 

https://www.ledco.ca/en/home/205-led-strip-3528-600-48w-ip22.html

I contacted the retailer and they say they manufacture them and guarantee they are high quality. They say the LEDs are made by Cree, and the copper content in the PCB is 3oz. They sound great, except they provided a chart on lumens per unit length and it was disappointing. I can't attach a file so just to summarize, it says the above strip at 2900K produces 430 lumens/m (or 131 lumens/foot). So, given 9.6W/m, that's only 45 lumens/W, which seems very low.

The lighting I need is just for ambiance and not task, but I'll be using a diffuser lens to try to create a continuous-line-of-light effect, and the diffuser reduces brightness by about 50%, so I think these LEDs will be very dim. Regardless, I'm worried about the efficiency, and whether that speaks to the quality of the LED strips.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 23, 2017)

it looks no different from dozens of strips i used, all degraded in 6mo to a year of none stop use, while being underdriven. i would not believe anything retailers says,


----------



## icedawg (Aug 27, 2017)

alpg88 said:


> it looks no different from dozens of strips i used, all degraded in 6mo to a year of none stop use, while being underdriven. i would not believe anything retailers says,



Ah. Well that's a bummer. Ledco.ca got back to me and said they had provided the wrong luminosity details, and it's actually 90+ lumens/W. Guess I'll give 'em a whirl. I hope to Christ they're not just making this all up on a whim.


----------



## Knema.com (Aug 28, 2017)

icedawg said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm purchasing an unfinished condo, and planning on having some LED lighting strips installed. I'm going to be asking the electrician to do it, but wanted some advice on what to ask for so that I get what I want.
> 
> ...



When working with LED strip and wanting to give an appearance of a continuous solid lighted strip, you will need to utilize some diffusion of some sort. 

You can achieve this by either using an extrusion and strip combo such as this.







Or you can get a product often referred to as LED neon like this, which is just LED strip in an epoxy covering to help diffuse and seal.


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 10, 2017)

icedawg said:


> In one room I'm planning on having LED light strips in the floor around the perimeter of the room (hardwood floor), and I'd like them to shine as a continuous line of light (instead of showing individual bulbs).



I hope you go ahead with this, and I hope you post pictures as you go. I am picturing it as very elegant, and also as the worlds best nightlight.



> I'm also planning on having an alcove installed in the ceiling, and was thinking of running LED lighting strips up there as well. I'd probably just want to keep them blue for colour, and they'd just be to add ambiance and not provide a dominant room light. The LEDs would sit on the alcove and point towards the ceiling, so that they would not be visible. I don't know if I'd need another aluminum mounting brace with a frosted filter on them as well to create the illusion of a continuous line of light, or if I could just tape them on the alcove as bare strings.



The light will even out nicely when it bounces off the ceiling.




> So far as the actual LEDs themselves, I see Klus sells them too, but they don't mention the ability to integrate into any smart home system.



Does your home system allow you to control an outlet? Just turn the power on and off. Won't dim from this though.




> Another problem is I don't know if many light strips can bend at 90 degree angles to go around the room.



What you do is cut them and join them at the corner. The strips stay straight, the connector wires go around the corners.


In no particular order:

I'd like to suggest you buy samples and test them personally before you buy the whole system. You could go so far as to do an actual first install inside a closet or something, so you can make any dumb mistakes in there, not out on your hardwood floors.

There is a trick you can try to even out the light before it leaves the strip. I know it as "cavity lighting", which is where you light an empty space and let the walls of the space even out your light before it escapes through a window.

You know how those strips have a "U" shaped channel with a window/diffuser on top? If you mount your strip on the bottom of the "U" facing up, the light has little chance to spread out before it leaves the housing. If you mount your strip on the side wall facing sideways (mounted on the side away from the wall of the room) the other side wall and bottom serve to diffuse and even out the light before it leaves the chamber. This gives you more even lighting. The cost is that you lose brightness, because some light gets stuck inside - the reflections are never perfect.

Since this is dimmer, I got to thinking that you might put a strip on either side to compensate, but then I got thinking that that would give you twice the heat to dissipate. You could address this by blowing air through the fixture, but now you would have muffin fans to hide somewhere, and filters to keep dirt out, and this would complicate what started out as a nice elegant zero maintenance design, so I don't know, have you got a couple of closets? Please keep us posted.


----------



## Keitho (Sep 26, 2017)

Finally had a cold drizzly Sunday, and installed my yuji led strips inside a cheap Al channel with a matching diffuser from Amazon. Looks good in the kitchen, definitely the continuous line of light I was after. The yuji strip seemed good quality, but we'll see after a few years! Fun, simple project, first of this kind for me.
https://i.imgur.com/DyzOYfD.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RBrHpUf.jpg


----------

